# In giro



## Piperita (24 Dicembre 2016)

Su fb gira questa immagine...cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Su fb gira questa immagine...cosa ne pensate?
> 
> View attachment 12246


La trovo di cattivo  gusto nonché esagerata.
mi dispiace peraltro che per un concetto così discriminatorio si sia usata l'immagine della Montalcini, gran donna si ma che penso non avrebbe apprezzato


----------



## Skorpio (24 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> La trovo di cattivo  gusto nonché esagerata.
> mi dispiace peraltro che per un concetto così discriminatorio si sia usata l'immagine della Montalcini, gran donna si ma che penso non avrebbe apprezzato


Anche io, come tutti gli assolutismi enunciati seriosamente (la Montalcini dovrebbe incarnare un immaginario di donna seria) che tendono a offendere e denigrare un "gruppo" indistinto di persone per chissà quali connotazioni fisico/culturali.

Sono sfoghi di frustrazioni x chi l'ha fabbricata

Mi chiedevo se questa "vignetta" in origine l'avrà fabbricata un maschio o una femmina .. Mi cambierebbe non poco la chiave di lettura


----------



## MariLea (24 Dicembre 2016)

Le donne con le palle impegnano


----------



## Piperita (24 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche io, come tutti gli assolutismi enunciati seriosamente (la Montalcini dovrebbe incarnare un immaginario di donna seria) che tendono a offendere e denigrare un "gruppo" indistinto di persone per chissà quali connotazioni fisico/culturali.
> 
> *Sono sfoghi di frustrazioni x chi l'ha fabbricata*
> 
> *Mi chiedevo se questa "vignetta" in origine l'avrà fabbricata un maschio o una femmina .. Mi cambierebbe non poco la chiave di lettura *


Di chi sarebbe lo sfogo? La riscossa dei secchioni?


Analizziamo le due cose...se l'avesse scritta un uomo e se l'avesse scritta una donna...cosa cambierebbe secondo te?


----------



## Skorpio (24 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Piperita ha detto:


> Di chi sarebbe lo sfogo? La riscossa dei secchioni?
> 
> 
> Analizziamo le due cose...se l'avesse scritta un uomo e se l'avesse scritta una donna...cosa cambierebbe secondo te?


Eh.. Mi devo immedesimare in un uomo o in una donna che sta x scriver quella cosa, cosi a ritroso ricostruisco lo stato d'animo che probabilmente sta a monte..

Mi serve un'oretta.. Perché non proviamo a farlo un po tutti?


----------



## MariLea (24 Dicembre 2016)

Ma è solo una battuta, oltretutto vecchissima,
"la donna ideale: Ikea, è svedese...costa poco...te la porti a casa...e te la monti in un attimo!"
Mi pare sia scoppiata la mania di analizzare tutto *[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*


----------



## Skorpio (24 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ma è solo una battuta, oltretutto vecchissima,
> "la donna ideale: Ikea, è svedese...costa poco...te la porti a casa...e te la monti in un attimo!"
> Mi pare sia scoppiata la mania di analizzare tutto *[SUB][SUP]
> [/SUP][/SUB]*


Anche "le donne son tutte puttane" è una battuta vecchia , che vuol dire?

Ma mica lo dico ogni mattina salutando le mie colleghe


----------



## Piperita (24 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche "le donne son tutte puttane" è una battuta vecchia , che vuol dire?
> 
> Ma mica lo dico ogni mattina salutando le mie colleghe


Non credo che potresti farlo ogni mattina, solo la prima mattina a tua scelta:carneval:


----------



## Piperita (24 Dicembre 2016)

Devo ammettere che essere una donna Ikea, tipo modella russa, non mi dispiacerebbe


----------



## Skorpio (24 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Piperita ha detto:


> Devo ammettere che essere una donna Ikea, tipo modella russa, non mi dispiacerebbe


Ecco..

Se l'ha messa n giro un uomo, mi sa che ha preso una bella fregatura da una bambola un po svampita e c'è rimasto male


----------



## MariLea (24 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche *"le donne son tutte puttane" *è una battuta vecchia , che vuol dire?
> 
> Ma mica lo dico ogni mattina salutando le mie colleghe


non è una battuta, stai facendo un po' di confusione...


----------



## Piperita (24 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco..
> 
> Se l'ha messa n giro un uomo, mi sa che ha preso una bella fregatura da una bambola un po svampita e c'è rimasto male


Può darsi, ma potrebbe essere anche una donna in preda all'invidia 
Credo che le bambole di cui parli  non si creano problemi di alcun tipo e hanno la strada spianata...vincono facile, insomma:rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (24 Dicembre 2016)

la tua sulla donna Vodafone era una battuta e faceva ridere infatti...
son tipologie... e fanno ridere


----------



## Skorpio (24 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Mari Lea ha detto:


> la tua sulla donna Vodafone era una battuta e faceva ridere infatti...
> son tipologie... e fanno ridere


Si.. Capisco cosa intendi, ma la mia era una battuta cosi en passant.

Voglio dire che se io stamani mi prendessi la briga di far partire su facebook (ma anche aprendo qui un 3d) una vignetta da me costruita,  diffondendola in giro, con madre teresa di Calcutta che dice che le donne Vodafone ti leccheranno tutto il credito lasciandoti in mutande per poi passare a 3, molto probabilmente ce l'ho con qualcuna..  (potrei anche sbagliarmi eh..  )

Che poi a me le donne Vodafone stan pure simpatiche, tanto io di ricariche non gliene faccio..


----------



## Skorpio (24 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Mari Lea ha detto:


> la tua sulla donna Vodafone era una battuta e faceva ridere infatti...
> son tipologie... e fanno ridere


Si.. Capisco cosa intendi, ma la mia battuta a cui ti riferisci, era una battuta cosi en passant.

Voglio dire che se io stamani improvvisamente mi prendessi la briga di far partire su facebook (ma anche aprendo qui un 3d) una vignetta da me costruita,  diffondendola in giro, con madre teresa di Calcutta che dice che le donne Vodafone ti leccheranno tutto il credito lasciandoti in mutande per poi passare a 3, molto probabilmente ce l'ho con qualcuna..  (potrei anche sbagliarmi eh..  )

Che poi a me le donne Vodafone stan pure simpatiche, tanto io di ricariche non gliene faccio..


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2016)

È risaputo che il mio senso dell'umorismo non mi fa apprezzare molte battute.
Comunque io rovescio sempre ogni battuta per vedere se il fastidio è giustificato e be' sì con gli uomini non funziona.


----------



## MariLea (24 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si.. Capisco cosa intendi, ma la mia battuta a cui ti riferisci, era una battuta cosi en passant.
> 
> Voglio dire che se io stamani improvvisamente mi prendessi la briga di far partire su facebook (ma anche aprendo qui un 3d) una vignetta da me costruita,  diffondendola in giro, con madre teresa di Calcutta che dice che le donne Vodafone ti leccheranno tutto il credito lasciandoti in mutande per poi passare a 3, molto probabilmente ce l'ho con qualcuna..  (potrei anche sbagliarmi eh..  )
> 
> Che poi a me le donne Vodafone stan pure simpatiche, tanto io di ricariche non gliene faccio..


Ed a me stanno simpatiche le donne Ikea che spesso hanno più palle e sicuramente meno ipocrisia di quelle che vogliono infiocchettamenti... o fanno i conti del tipo a primo appuntamento no, forse al terzo... Forse diranno più no delle altre... ma, se pensano sì, è sì subito senza giochetti.


----------



## MariLea (24 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È risaputo che il mio senso dell'umorismo non mi fa apprezzare molte battute.
> Comunque io rovescio sempre ogni battuta per vedere se il fastidio è giustificato e be' sì con gli uomini non funziona.


Mi sa che tu sei troppo ossessionata dal politicamente corretto che io invece trovo più discriminatorio di una battuta di spirito in leggerezza...


----------



## Skorpio (24 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ed a me stanno simpatiche le donne Ikea che spesso hanno più palle e sicuramente meno ipocrisia di quelle che vogliono infiocchettamenti... o fanno i conti del tipo a primo appuntamento no, forse al terzo... Forse diranno più no delle altre... ma, se pensano sì, è sì subito senza giochetti.


Sono d'accordo, al punto che come ho scritto, non ho trovato quella vignetta di buon gusto e vagamente denigratoria x quel tipo di donne che a te come a me stan simpatiche

Sicuramente se chi l'ha messa è un tipo spiritoso, accetterà di certo qualche bonaria battuta sul suo averla postata.. Ridendo di gusto di se stesso... (Forse  )

O forse arrizzera' il culo indignato.


----------



## perplesso (24 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Devo ammettere che essere una donna Ikea, tipo modella russa, non mi dispiacerebbe


anche a te mancano sempre quelle 4 belin di viti?


----------



## Andrea Lila (25 Dicembre 2016)

Io "donna con le palle" non lo trovo un complimento, anzi mi urta quando me lo dicono, come se assimilarmi ad un portatore qualsiasi di palle sia un qualcosa che possa/debba gratificarmi. 


Comunque la maggior parte delle composizioni che vengono condivise su fb sono invenzioni estemporanee di chi non ha di meglio da fare, scritte male, riportate peggio e associate ad cazzum.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io "donna con le palle" non lo trovo un complimento, anzi mi urta quando me lo dicono, come se assimilarmi ad un portatore qualsiasi di palle sia un qualcosa che possa/debba gratificarmi.
> 
> 
> Comunque la maggior parte delle composizioni che vengono condivise su fb sono invenzioni estemporanee di chi non ha di meglio da fare, scritte male, riportate peggio e associate ad cazzum.


:up:
Parola per parola.
Il peggio è che "uomo con le ovaie" non esiste e se un uomo viene accostato al femminile è per denigrarlo.
Questo linguaggio rispecchia il valore e il disvalore che vengono attribuiti ai generi.


----------



## MariLea (26 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Parola per parola.
> Il peggio è che "uomo con le ovaie" non esiste e se un uomo viene accostato al femminile è per denigrarlo.
> Questo linguaggio rispecchia il valore e il disvalore che vengono attribuiti ai generi.


In questo caso anche i complessi di genere ed in genere 
e peccato che non si possano toccare le ovaie per fare gli scongiuri :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Dicembre 2016)

Mi piace questo forum perché spesso leggendo molte di voi (si più le donne che gli uomini) mi rendo conto di quanta poca importanza do al significato che gli altri danno a delle espressioni
Mi piace quando mi dicono che ho  le palle e spesso lo uso per definire donne che ammiro 
Mi rendo conto che non gli do il significato che sembra un uomo o è brava con un uomo  potente come un uomo
Semplicemente per me significa avere carattere personalità capacità e indipendenza.
So che l'errore é mio nel dare un significato diverso all'espressione o soprattutto non andare al significato vero di chi ha inventato questo modo di dire
Ma mi fa sorridere pensare a quante donne l'ho detto che magari si sono offese


----------



## Piperita (26 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi piace questo forum perché spesso leggendo molte di voi (si più le donne che gli uomini) mi rendo conto di quanta poca importanza do al significato che gli altri danno a delle espressioni
> Mi piace quando mi dicono che ho  le palle e spesso lo uso per definire donne che ammiro
> Mi rendo conto che non gli do il significato che sembra un uomo o è brava con un uomo  potente come un uomo
> Semplicemente per me significa avere carattere personalità capacità e indipendenza.
> ...


La penso come te. Anche per me è un complimento, nel senso che ho carattere, sono forte, ecc.

In effetti la società si basa su una cultura maschilista che purtroppo ci porta ad associare determinate caratteristiche-positive- all'uomo ed altre caratteristiche-forse un tantino negative-alla donna.
L'associazione diretta che ne deriva è che avere carattere è da uomo e se e quando la donna dimostra di averne è come se avesse abbandonato le caratteristiche tipiche del genere femminile per assumerne altre tipiche del genere maschile. La donna con le palle è una donna che si è mascolinizzata ed ha perso la sua femminilità. Messa così non è un complimento ma al contrario un'offesa. Io  non reputo la frase un'offesa perchè mi sono mascolinizzata, nè può essere un complimento perché mi solo elevata ad un livello "superiore" che è quello degli uomini. 
Diciamo che "avere le palle" mi sembra un complimento perché mi mette in una condizione di par condicio con gli uomini, anche se in realtà non serve specificarlo....uff che palle!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> La penso come te. Anche per me è un complimento, nel senso che ho carattere, sono forte, ecc.
> 
> In effetti la società si basa su una cultura maschilista che purtroppo ci porta ad associare determinate caratteristiche-positive- all'uomo ed altre caratteristiche-forse un tantino negative-alla donna.
> L'associazione diretta che ne deriva è che avere carattere è da uomo e se e quando la donna dimostra di averne è come se avesse abbandonato le caratteristiche tipiche del genere femminile per assumerne altre tipiche del genere maschile. La donna con le palle è una donna che si è mascolinizzata ed ha perso la sua femminilità. Messa così non è un complimento ma al contrario un'offesa. Io  non reputo la frase un'offesa perchè mi sono mascolinizzata, nè può essere un complimento perché mi solo elevata ad un livello "superiore" che è quello degli uomini.
> Diciamo che "avere le palle" mi sembra un complimento perché mi mette in una condizione di par condicio con gli uomini, anche se in realtà non serve specificarlo....uff che palle!


In realtà io non penso proprio a un uomo con quella frase ne a mascolinizzarmi. 
Non penso alle palle in riferimento alle palle di un uomo


----------



## Piperita (26 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> In realtà io non penso proprio a un uomo con quella frase ne a mascolinizzarmi.
> Non penso alle palle in riferimento alle palle di un uomo


Solo la prima frase era riferita a quello che hai scritto tu, poi il resto sono elucubrazioni mentali mie


----------



## MariLea (26 Dicembre 2016)

che poi due palle le hanno pure le donne 
e "a bocce ferme" si può dire?
"e che palle!" offende gli uomini o le donne?

certo che mi rimangono troppe domande senza risposta alla fine di quest'incomprensibile 2016...


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Dicembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> che poi due palle le hanno pure le donne
> e "a bocce ferme" si può dire?
> "e che palle!" offende gli uomini o le donne?
> 
> certo che mi rimangono troppe domande senza risposta alla fine di quest'incomprensibile 2016...


Io mi affido al 2017


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2016)

Ovviamente chi usa quelle espressioni il più delle volte pensa al significato metaforico, così come quando diciamo di aver avuto una lavata di capo non pensiamo a una shampista o se abbiamo un diavolo per capello non pensiamo a diavoletti di dimensioni di lendini.
Resta però che consideriamo un carattere deciso prerogativa maschile.


----------



## MariLea (27 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovviamente chi usa quelle espressioni il più delle volte pensa al significato metaforico, così come quando diciamo di aver avuto una lavata di capo non pensiamo a una shampista o se abbiamo un diavolo per capello non pensiamo a diavoletti di dimensioni di lendini.
> Resta però che consideriamo un carattere deciso prerogativa maschile.


ma una bella è figa 
e ci son tante fighe cazzute


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> ma una bella è figa
> e ci son tante fighe cazzute


È uno bello è Figo.
È una espressione recente che riporta un po' di parità.


----------



## Piperita (27 Dicembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> ma una bella è figa
> e ci son tante fighe *cazzute *


Si tratta sempre di attributi maschili


----------



## MariLea (27 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Si tratta sempre di attributi maschili


Figa si riferisce anche alle cose belle comunque 
ed è un attributo femminile, no?
femmina è bello!
maschio è forza e decisionalità... anche se non sempre, ma ci sono anche le donne brutte, e non si offendano le cozze:mexican: 
che poi a me le cozze piacciono tantissimo  (alla tarantina! che poi qualcuno obietterà che a Milano le fanno meglio, non saprei )


----------



## Piperita (27 Dicembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Figa si riferisce anche alle cose belle comunque
> ed è un attributo femminile, no?
> femmina è bello!
> maschio è forza e decisionalità... anche se non sempre, ma ci sono anche le donne brutte, e non si offendano le cozze:mexican:
> che poi a me le cozze piacciono tantissimo  (alla tarantina! che poi qualcuno obietterà che a Milano le fanno meglio, non saprei )


Ho messo in neretto cazzute, non fighe


----------



## perplesso (27 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io mi affido al 2017


in Donald We Trust


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> in Donald We Trust


Ma figurati


----------



## perplesso (27 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma figurati


tanto per i prossimi 4 anni ti trollo.   anche se farà sicuramente cazzate


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> tanto per i prossimi 4 anni ti trollo.   anche se farà sicuramente cazzate


Ma benedetto figliolo che vuoi trollarmi, se già sappiamo che farà inenarrabili cazzate  
semmai sara il contrario  

le vuoi le lasagne ?


----------

